

Scala + Play for startup: pros and cons. - playing_colours

Hi,
We are going to create a mid size website. There will be 2-3 developers working on it. How good is Scala/Play nowadays, how risky, how fun is it? What are pros and cons to use that stack? We also had a look at RoR but we tend to prefer static typing.
======
lmm
Scala is wonderful fun. I haven't seen any problems in the first year of using
it. I've heard noises about performance problems when you scale up.

Every time I find myself writing not-wicket in a JVM language I wish I was
using wicket. Maybe I should have given Play more time, but I just can't give
up strongly typed component hierarchies.

